# Dec. Lake Mary Adventure



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Lake Mary - Since December is already here it was about time I hit Lake Mary again. FlyFishingLover, Hookedher, and I all made the trek to Mary and drilled through 8 to 10 inches of ice by 10:30am. Within mintues Hookedher and I got a brook trout thanks to the jawjackers we brought up. 









The action was favoring the two of us while FFL was figuring out which end of the ice rod to dip in the hole. Eventually he did get 3 small brook trout. 









By 4pm I had 9 brook trout,

















Hookedher got 7 brook trout, and FFL got 3 brook trout.
Of course steady brook trout action was balanced by WIND. Did I mention wind? Holy cow it sure was something else today!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

8-10, eh? Good to know, thanks.

How deep is the snow going up?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> 8-10, eh? Good to know, thanks.
> 
> How deep is the snow going up?


The resort half is groomed and easy. The backcountry out of bounds part was easy in snowshoes.....about 5 inch penetration.

Today I hit Twin Lakes. The new snow is about 4 to 6 inches. So you are looking at almost 12 inches of penetration on snowshoes.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well that counts me out. Enjoy!


----------

